# Salami?



## Chef Munky (Dec 1, 2011)

What do you do with fresh ground salami?

It's already been seasoned, I just don't know what to do with it now.
Haven't bought my sausage making supplies yet either.. I know, I know. It's on my to do list.  

Can it be put in the Dehydrator? Or is it supposed to be cooked first?

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 1, 2011)

Roll it thin, cut in 2 inch  by 4 inch strips,  put it the dehydrator, and make jerky?  Friends make hamburger jerky all the time, I would imagine it would work as well or better with salami.  The fat content might be a problem.  Maybe try it with a small amount.  You might throw in some soy sauce, pepper flakes, and/or worchestershire.

Or you could send some to me!


----------



## Chef Munky (Dec 2, 2011)

I can send it, not a problem! 

My dehydrator is filled with soap bars. They are so outta there tomorrow. 
Forgot to mention that the salami is made from venison.. Need to refresh my memory on that again..

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 2, 2011)

Venison is pretty lean, more so than the burger from which my friends have made jerky.  It might work, Munky!  Try a couple test pieces.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 2, 2011)

You can bake it in a slow oven, sort of like a pate or meatloaf.


----------

